# question about an examaniation!! Help!!



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

I had a GI doctor appointment today, and i got the usual rectal exam and i was crying when it occured ive had it done before but never this painful, and right now 10 hrs after it, im still in pain...anybody else have this before?? please help!!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I can't remember the name of the test I had done in the doctor's office, but I do remember it was painful. Seems like it was similar to a colonoscopy, but they didn't go up nearly so far with the little lighted tube. The nurse kept telling me that I would experience some mild cramping, but it just plain HURT to me







So I can understand how you feel!! I'm so sorry you had a rough time... I hope you'll feel better soon!!


----------

